

How do you bug track on personal projects? - michael_fine

I'm working on a couple personal projects now, and I find that I'll forget bugs/ features I want to work on if I don't record them somewhere. I've tried using a few bug tracking systems, but a lot of them had too many features designed for teams for my needs. What application, or recording system do you use to keep track of bugs/features in personal projects?
======
gus_massa
I use FogBugz for a few personal projects. They have a free version for up to
two users, and it includes bugs tracking and git/hg repository.
<http://www.fogcreek.com/fogbugz/StudentAndStartup.html>

I just ignore the features for more users, most of the time it's easy.
(Sometime it's a little funny, for example, the messages: "Bug#83: oppened by
<gus> and assigned to <gus> by <gus>")

------
codegeek
For personal projects,I just use the "Issues" feature of Github/Bitbucket. Any
feature/bug etc. goes on my issue list. This way, i can quickly take a look.

~~~
bmelton
Seconded. Github issues is the perfect balance of simplicity / power for a
single-person team.

------
got2surf
I just make an Asana checklist for each project I'm working on - it's a great
way to track bugs, add lists of features, see how you're doing, etc. It's also
easy to add collaborators if you add a partner to the project and want to
manage features in one place.

------
mcrider
Honestly, for personal projects, I just use the Apple Reminders app. It syncs
across devices and is easy to get to/add to. For anything that is read by
people other than myself though, I use Github issues or Youtrack.

------
crazydiamond
I use a command line program bugzyrb for personal projects.
<https://github.com/rkumar/bugzyrb>

You could also try taskwarrior.

